#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Επιδοτούμενα σεμινάρια και δικαίωμα φορολόγησης σαν μισθωτός

## norzufix

Γεια σας, δουλευω με μπλοκακι και εχω εναν μονο εργοδοτη και εδρα το σπιτι μου. Αρχες του 2014 παρακολουθησα επιδοτουμενο σεμιναριο (200 ευρω μικτα) τα οποια ειναι προσυμπληρωμενα στο ΑΦΜ μου. Χανω το δικαιωμα να φορολογηθω σαν μισθωτος πλεον; Μου εχει γινει παρακρατηση για το 2014 και χανω την επιστροφη φορου; Κανεις δεν μπορει να μου απαντησει υπευθυνα.

----------


## accounter

* Καλησπέρα .Μπορείς να φορολογηθείς με την κλιμακα των μισθωτων . Το εισόδημα απο τα επιδοτούμενα σεμινάρια θεωρείται εισοδημα απο μισθωτές υπηρεσίες. 

Oι βεβαιώσεις αποδοχών των αμειβόμενων με απόδειξη δαπάνης*   Όπως είναι γνωστό με την ψήφιση του Ν 4172/2013 και συγκεκριμένα με την παρ. 1 του άρθρου 61 ορίστηκε η υποχρέωση παρακράτησης φόρου στις _«αμοιβές για τεχνικές υπηρεσίες, αμοιβές διοίκησης, αμοιβές για συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες και άλλες αμοιβές για παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες, ανεξαρτήτως εάν έχουν παρασχεθεί στην Ελλάδα, όταν ο λήπτης της αμοιβής είναι φυσικό πρόσωπο»._ Η σχετική διάταξη χαρακτηριζόταν από μία σχετική ασάφεια ως προς το ενδεχόμενο να περιλαμβάνει και τις περιπτώσεις των αμειβομένων με απόδειξη δαπάνης ή τίτλο κτήσης. Το γεγονός αυτό σε συνδυασμό με την παρ.3 του άρθρου 21 σύμφωνα με την οποία _«κάθε μεμονωμένη ή συμπτωματική πράξη με την οποία πραγματοποιείται συναλλαγή»_ θεωρείται επιχειρηματική συναλλαγή, προκάλεσε μία σύγχυση, αφού μέχρι την 1/1/2014 οπότε και άρχιζε η εφαρμογή της υπήρχε σιγή από τη μεριά του Υπ.Οικ. Η σιγή αυτή συνεχίστηκε μέχρι το τέλος του Απριλίου του 2014, με αποτέλεσμα αρκετοί συνάδελφοι, ακολουθώντας σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις και προφορικές υποδείξεις από ορισμένες Δ.Ο.Υ., να παρακρατούν φόρο επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας με συντελεστή 20% σε όλες σχεδόν τις περιπτώσεις τέτοιων αμοιβών.

  Με την έκδοση της ΠΟΛ. 1120/25.04.2014 αποσαφηνίστηκε σε κάποιο βαθμό, ότι υποχρέωση παρακράτησης φόρου υπήρχε μόνο στην περίπτωση *άσκησης επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας.* Με βάση αυτό είχαμε επισημάνει σε παλαιότερο σημείωμα σύνταξης με τίτλο Ο τίτλος κτήσης και η παρακράτηση φόρου 20% [1] ότι δεν προκύπτει υποχρέωση παρακράτησης φόρου στις περιπτώσεις καταβολής αμοιβών με απόδειξη δαπάνης - τίτλο κτήσης. Παρόλα αυτά και καθώς πολλές Δ.Ο.Υ. επέμεναν πέρα του χαρτοσήμου να παρακρατείται και φόρος, εξακολούθησε να παρατηρείται αυτό το φαινόμενο.

  Τελικά μετά από διάστημα άνω του ενός έτους από την έναρξη εφαρμογής των παραπάνω διατάξεων και προχωρώντας ακόμα παραπέρα, η διοίκηση έκρινε με την ΠΟΛ. 1047/12.02.2015 ότι *θεωρούνται ως εισόδημα από μισθωτή εργασία* και οι ακόλουθες αμοιβές:
*α)* τα εισοδήματα των ασκούμενων δικηγόρων και σπουδαστών που πραγματοποιούν πρακτική εξάσκηση,
*β)* τα εισοδήματα φυσικών προσώπων που απασχολούνται σε προγράμματα απόκτησης επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας,
*γ)* οι αποζημιώσεις ανέργων ή εργαζομένων από το κοινοτικό ή εθνικό ταμείο για την παρακολούθηση επιδοτούμενων σεμιναρίων επαγγελματικής κατάρτισης και επιμόρφωσης,
*δ)* τα εισοδήματα που αποκτούν δικαιούχοι προγράμματος «επανειδίκευσης, κατάρτισης και απόκτησης επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας» (αφορά πρώην εργαζομένους εταιριών που έκλεισαν και οι οποίοι υπάχθηκαν στα προγράμματα αυτά),
*ε)* τα εισοδήματα που αποκτούν συμβασιούχοι έργου στα Κ.Ε.Π., Δημόσιο και λοιπά Ν.Π.Δ.Δ.
*στ)* τα εισοδήματα που αποκτούν φοιτητές, μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές, υποψήφιοι διδάκτορες κ.λ.π. εξαιτίας της συμμετοχής τους σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα, καθώς επίσης και οι περιπτώσεις απόκτησης εισοδημάτων από περιστασιακά απασχολούμενους όπως φοιτητές, νοικοκυρές, άνεργοι κ.λπ. που συμμετέχουν σε εργασίες όπως, έρευνες αγοράς, συγκέντρωση ερωτηματολογίων, συλλογή παλιών αντικειμένων ή σιδήρων και οι οποίοι αποκτούν ευκαιριακά εισόδημα.
*Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τα παραπάνω εισοδήματα να πρέπει να περιληφθούν στη βεβαίωση αποδοχών από μισθωτή εργασία (με κωδικό αποδοχών 4) και όχι στη βεβαίωση αμοιβών επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας.* 
  Κατά συνέπεια εάν έχει παρακρατηθεί φόρος επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας 20% εντός του 2014, ενώ η αμοιβή εντάσσεται στην κατηγορία της μισθωτής εργασίας μπορεί να συμβούν τα εξής:
*1.*         Η επιχείρηση που έχει παρακρατήσει και αποδώσει το φόρο να ζητήσει με τροποποιητική δήλωση την επιστροφή του φόρου, ποσό που θα πρέπει να δώσει στη συνέχεια στον δικαιούχο ή
*2.*         Να θεωρηθεί ο φόρος που παρακρατήθηκε ως φόρος μισθωτής εργασίας και να αναγραφεί και ο αναλογών φόρος (παρακρατηθείς φόρος / 0,985 = αναλογών φόρος).
  Το Υπ.Οικ. από την πλευρά του θα πρέπει αναλαμβάνοντας και την ευθύνη που του αναλογεί για την κατάσταση που δημιουργήθηκε, να διευκολύνει τους υπόχρεους στις σχετικές διορθώσεις: α) απενεργοποιώντας το πεδίο του ΑΜΚΑ σε αυτό τον τύπο βεβαιώσεων αποδοχών, καθώς πολλές φορές δεν είναι γνωστό στους καταβάλλοντες την αμοιβή και β) κατΆ εξαίρεση να μη ζητηθούν τροποποιητικές δηλώσεις Φ.Μ.Ε. για αμοιβές που έχουν περιληφθεί σε δηλώσεις αμοιβών επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας του ιδίου μήνα.
  Υπενθυμίζεται ότι όσον αφορά τις βεβαιώσεις αποδοχών η υποβολή τροποποιητικών δηλώσεων θεωρείται εμπρόθεσμη και δεν επισύρει κυρώσεις, εφόσον οι αρχικές υποβλήθηκαν εμπρόθεσμα μέχρι την 10/5/2015.

----------


## norzufix

Σε επικοινωνια με το Υπουργειο Οικονομικων και την ΔΟΥ σημερα μου ειπαν οτι το σεμιναριο θα φορολογηθει με την κλιμαμα των μισθωτων και το μπλοκακι με 26% απο το 1ο ευρω. Διαβασα καπου οτι η Βαλαβανη ισως το διορθωνε αλλα δεν εχει γινει τπτ μεχρι σημερα.

Επαχθέστατες οι φετινές φορολογικές ρυθμίσεις για τους εργαζομένους μηχανικούς με "μπλοκάκι" που παρακολούθησαν έστω και ένα επιδοτούμενο σεμινάριο.Εάν ένας μηχανικός αμοιβόμενος με "μπλοκάκι" ατυχήσει και παρακολουθήσει ένα επιδοτούμενο σεμινάριο ας πούμε 40 ωρών των 200σίων ευρώ επιδότησης αμέσως η αμοιβή του από το "μπλοκάκι" (ίσως κοντά στα 10.000 ευρώ) φορολογείται με 26% φόρο από το 1ο ευρώ. Άρα φόρος γύρω στα 2.500 ευρώ.Εάν δεν το είχε παρακολουθήσει ο φόρος του θα ήταν 0 ευρώ.Δηλαδή το σεμινάριο από επιδοτούμενο η εφορία το μετέτρεψε σε αυτοχρηματοδοτούμενο και μάλιστα με κόστος 2.500 ΕΥΡΩ !

----------

